# VORTEX DEALS: Hawk Performance Brake Pads (HPS, Ceramic, HP Plus)



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*FOR THE QUICKEST RESPONSE TO AN INQUIRY AND THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE - PLEASE READ THE THREAD IN FULL!​*








*THE GOOD NEWS**:*

When you want the very best brake pad in the world in respect to bite, dust and longevity, you cannot do better than that of Hawk Performance Brake Pads. Be it for a daily driver who just wants a pad that will last and bite better than stock or for the more aggressive driver yearning a hardcore bite from a race compound, Hawk Performance and MJM Autohaus have you covered. Hawk offers several different compounds, dependent upon what you're looking to do with the car and/or the type of driving and braking you plan on doing with your vehicle. Below are the different compounds offered by Hawk and will outline the differences between them all. By all means, feel free to shoot us an email to discuss what might work best for you and your driving habits. Whether you're a daily driving enthusiast, or a guy that likes to get out on the track from time to time, Hawk Performance has a pad that will work out for what you're trying to accomplish behind the wheel.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
HPS PADS (SUPERIOR STOPPING POWER):

HPS - High Performance Street Disc Brake Pads are world renowned for increasing stopping power on your street legal vehicle. Increasing the performance of your vehicles braking system is easy when you choose Hawk Performance's HPS braking compound. This unique Ferro-Carbon formula was developed for street performance using the safety and quality of Aerospace and Motorsports severe-duty friction technology. The High Performance Street compound offers a higher coefficient of friction over stock brake pads and can provide you 20-40% more stopping power and higher resistance to brake fade than most standard replacement pads. Less fade means you'll have a highly durable brake pad with less brake dust..

HPS Ferro-Compound Features:

* Low Dust
* Gentle on Rotors
* Extended Pad Life
* Virtually Noise-Free
* Increased Stopping Power
* High Friction/Torque Hot or Cold

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
CERAMIC PADS (ULTIMATE STOPPING POWER WITH ULTRA LOW-DUST IN A LOW NOISE CERAMIC COMPOUND):

Hawk Performance has introduced a premium, high performance, ultra-low dust, low noise compound called Performance Ceramic. Performance Ceramic is engineered to reduce brake NVH (Noise, Vibration and Harshness), creating a quieter performing brake pad. Furthermore, the ceramic brake pad formula has a linear friction profile that allows your ABS brake system to work more effectively. With Hawk's Performance Ceramic you can expect reduced brake pad wear, lower dust output levels and a rotor-friendly brake pad. Performance Ceramics are also quiet, clean, and offer fast stopping! Recommended for import, domestic automobiles, luxury SUVs, sports trucks, and vans.

Key Features:

* Ultra-Low Dust
* Extremely Quiet
* Extended Pad Life
* Increased Rotor Life
* Stable Friction Output
* Increased Stopping Power

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
HP PLUS FOR AUTOCROSS/RACING:

Hawk Performance's HP Plus Brake Pads are ideal for Autocross and Track Day drivers looking for a high performance race compound that can take the heat of the track and get you home safely without having to change the pads. Hawk's HP Plus Pads utilize a unique Ferro-Carbon, high-tech friction material that was developed and manufactured for sport driving in autocross, Solo II and track day applications. The Ferro-Carbon formulation offers lower wear rates and higher torque values than other competitive materials. Extremely high coefficient of friction makes HP Plus the perfect upgrade over stock for high performance streetcars used in autocross competition or that experience repetitive, heavy braking. IMPORTANT: Due to the dramatic friction levels produced by this product to achieve "race-level" braking, rotor wear, noise, dust, and pad life may be affected. All Hawk Performance HP Plus Autocross and Racing Pads provide a limited lifetime warranty, ensuring products to be free of defects from manufacturer's workmanship and materials.

Key Features:

* Fade Resistant
* Extremely High Friction Output
* Worthy for Autocross & Club Racing Events

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*PRICING AND QUOTES**:*

Looking for a great deal on Hawk Performance Pads for your Eos _by themselves_ and without rotors, brake lines or hoses? We can give you a smokin' deal on a set of Hawk Brake Pads (by themselves) with deals not seen on our site, but aren't a liberty to post them publicly on a forum due to guidelines set forth by the manufacturer. To receive the "Vortex Deal" quote on Hawk Pads all by themselves (which we'll provide in a timely manner), please CLICK HERE and be sure to include the exact make, model, and year of your vehicle (we offer Hawk Pads for all makes and models). We'll respond immediately and will be sure to process the your order within 1-2 business days. Ground shipping to the lower 48 states is an additional 3-6 business days to your door. For that are looking for pad and rotor combos, we'll be posting a few different combinations for those throughout the thread in weeks to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*HAWK, HAWK, HAWK - READY TO SHIP! EMAIL US FOR THE BEST DEALS!*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*NEED ROTORS W/ YOUR HAWKS? COMBO DEALS ON POWER SLOTS W/ HAWK HPS - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!* 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*HOLLY HAWK WANTS YOU TO HAVE HAWK PERFORMANCE PADS!*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Click HERE for the "Vortex Member Deal" on Hawk Performance Pads - *WHEN PURCHASED ON THEIR OWN WITH NO LINES ARE ROTORS!* :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Looking for "VWVortex Deals" on Hawk Pads when purchased by themselves? Hit us up!

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

We appreciate the order, folks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

THIS WEEK'S HAWK HPS SPECIAL ($144.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!)

- To place an order, give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)

- Lower 48 state shipping only


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


 
No response whatsoever? Are you gonna delete your response and post the same thing below this AGAIN? You guys are soooo shady..


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





mk3alltheway said:


> No response whatsoever? Are you gonna delete your response and post the same thing below this AGAIN? You guys are soooo shady..





[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

